
Facebook Building Cryptocurrency-Based Payments System - tysone
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-building-cryptocurrency-based-payments-system-11556837547
======
cat199
.. on the same day the 'undesirables' are banned.

+1 for 'social credit score', USA style.

~~~
BubRoss
Facebook is not the government, a payment system is not the same as credit,
and deciding not to broadcast something is not censorship.

~~~
cat199
True, and i technically don't need a social security card, bank account, and
can use cash. But I'm hugely disadvantaged, blocked from certain actions, and
potentially put under suspicion if I operate in this fashion..

~~~
BubRoss
I'm not sure what kind of connection you are trying to make here.

~~~
cat199
that this could be used to form the basis for a social credit score, _" USA
Style"_, much like bank accounts, SSNs, etc. are required to function in the
'free market' economy?

